# What is the most ridiculous way you've been injured because of your dogs?



## GypsyGhost

I'll start... it happened this morning, actually. I was preparing breakfast for the dogs and my husband was outside with Bash. When they came in, my husband tried to put Bash in his crate to wait for his food. I say tried because Bash had other plans. He took off in a sprint for the kitchen because he heard me getting his breakfast ready, Roxy jumped off the couch and followed him into the kitchen. I was startled to see them there and turned quickly to try to grab the errant puppy and that's when it happened. I smacked my head HARD against the refrigerator. I saw stars, that's for sure! Anyway, this got me thinking about all the dumb ways I've been injured by or because of one of our dogs. Share your stories! (I hope I posted this in the right spot! Please move if it doesn't belong here!)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

My front tooth has a crack running thru it from those hard GSD heads leaping up with joy.


----------



## Jax08

Seger broke my nose. I was leaning over to get socks from a drawer and he came under to jump on the bed. He put me in a fetal position with blood pouring from my nose.


----------



## JoeyG

My last guy slit my finger open to the bone with a k9 I ran across while playing. Bo hit me where men don't want to be hit and dropped me nearly in tears lol. That nose can be a weapon, most of my injuries come from playing with them and getting them too worked up


----------



## NancyJ

I have a 5" plate on my fibula


----------



## dogma13

My husband has a rotator cuff injury from throwing frisbees


----------



## Debanneball

While walking Stella (apx 5 months) one day, a friend threw a ball to her chow, I was not paying attention.. Stella circled me, her leash wrapped around my legs...up in the air horizontal. Then BOOM! Broke my wrist in two places..ouch! But, it could have been much worse..I was on the street.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Yesterday! Asdfgjjjk! I was walking Captain from the vet to my car. He had a muzzle on and of course was going bonkers cause he has never had a muzzle on in his life. Acting like a rabid dog and carrying on so much that when we were walking he scratched the back of my leg pretty bad. I just HADDD to wear capris that day and expose the backs of my legs. *rolls eyes*. Although once we got home Captain has been the perfect gentleman.


----------



## JoanMcM

I have several rolleyes2:

During a rainy week I was walking across the yard with a large bucket of water, a couple of dogs were feeling their oats after not being out for long runs and were chasing each other around the yard. A 6 mos old male body slammed me in the knees and I went straight down hard in the mud. Good thing I could not run and catch him in the mud cause I would of killed him. He ended up growing up to being my favorite dog.

Walking down a snowy hill I had an unexpected pull by my pit bull on the leash, knocked me off my feet. She weighed 34 lbs at the time but her timing was ridiculous.

Leaning against basement door going upstairs with a bunch of kids behind me. I was trying to catch the dog before she saw the kids and knocked into them from happiness. Instead I fell through the door and knocked my head on the wall opposing the basement door. Kids and dog stood there looking at me like I lost my mind.

My favorite...while temperament testing puppies, my favorite GSD mentioned above was 4/5 weeks old, latched onto my nose with baby teeth during the dominance/stare test and WOULD NOT LET GO. I ended up pulling him off my nose and of course everyone for weeks would ask me what happened to my nose til it healed. My husband said we have to keep him because if we sell him we will just get phonecalls constantly. Like I said he did eventually grow up to be my favorite dog but the first 2 years were challenging. He was not people aggressive or trigger happy at all but don t be another male dog in his presence. BTW, many people told me this has happened them as well. You only do that once.

And 2x smacked hard in the face by an excited dog's head while bending over them.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Oh man, these stories are hilarious! I mean, you have to laugh or else it's just sad, right? Keep 'em coming, guys!


----------



## GypsyGhost

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Yesterday! Asdfgjjjk! I was walking Captain from the vet to my car. He had a muzzle on and of course was going bonkers cause he has never had a muzzle on in his life. Acting like a rabid dog and carrying on so much that when we were walking he scratched the back of my leg pretty bad. I just HADDD to wear capris that day and expose the backs of my legs. *rolls eyes*. Although once we got home Captain has been the perfect gentleman.


I'm jealous that capri pants are even an option for you right now! We're currently experiencing a blizzard. We should end up with about a foot of snow. I can't be too mad about it, though. Nothing makes Bash happier than shoving his face in the snow!


----------



## Hineni7

Well I think we all have all had our incidents of bumps, trips, splats, etc... But I think the funniest in my life didn't happen to me, but to my dad... My first shepherd, Lishka, was an awesome dog... My dad had a really good friendship with her and she, like most (all) shepherds wants to know where everyone is.. My dad was in taking a shower and Lishka steatlthfully slipped in, unbeknownest to him (our shower was a bathtub with a showe head).. He bent over to get the soap just as Lishka decided to do a proctology exam on him as a "good morning" wake up call... So startled was he that he rammed his head into the wall, hard enough to give him a blood spot... Lishka hi tailed it out of there! Still a family joke..


----------



## Stonevintage

Leaning to open a stuck lock on the back door. Smoke was impatient, jumped up- bam - black eye for 2 weeks

Attorney/customer comes into my work. I explain for the millionth time what happened. He says "ya honey, sure the dog did it" and slips me his card.....


----------



## Jax08

I had Jax on a 30' cotton lunge line when she was about 5 months old. I had my back to her talking to my husband and turned just in time for her to hit the end of the line at full speed and put me flat on my face. No visible injuries but I don't think I breathed for 5 minutes.


----------



## shepherdmom

MaggieRoseLee said:


> My front tooth has a crack running thru it from those hard GSD heads leaping up with joy.



I have never had a cavity. My only filling comes from a hard GSD head breaking my tooth.


----------



## CindyMDBecker

Years ago I rescued a neglected shepherd. Very nervous dog. I was taking him out on a leash & didn't notice the young neighbor girl standing by my deck. When she said "Hi" the dog bolted off the deck & yanked me down the 3 stairs (I was airborne/my feet didn't touch any of those stairs). When I landed I smashed all my weight sideways on my ankle. It popped. Severe sprain. I couldn't stand the pain ... felt like I was going to pass out. Meanwhile I have a very scared dog running around the yard panicked ... trying to get himself into his outside kennel. Neighbors come rushing over, yelling "the dog is trying to protect her! Watch out!" (uh, the dog was nowhere near me. Running for his life!) I try to summon up enough strength to yell (felt like a whisper) "Open the kennel door ... he'll run right in!" Thankfully someone did. When the ambulance came the EMT actually leaned into my foot/ankle while asking questions. Oh. My. God. PAIN! My ankle isn't 100% after all these years. And I still feel bad for the poor scared dog!


----------



## DonnaKay

Mystique loves destroying boxes, which of course means little bits of cardboard all over. One day I was bent over picking them up and that stinker decided it was the perfect time to grab the piece I was going for and jump up. Her hard noggin cracked me in the nose so hard I nearly passed out. Blood spurted everywhere and thank goodness it wasn't broken but I had a swollen, black and blue nose for about a week.


----------



## Sabis mom

While working Sabs one night, checking an empty building, I was following her door to door looking for people at a brisk trot. I guess she changed her mind about the cell we had just passed and did a quick about face for another look. I am not as agile as a dog and momentum carried me forward into her and then over her. I landed hard on the concrete smashing my knee and causing a minor sprain to my wrist.
Bud was 'cuddling' me one day, I tell people my dogs are violently affectionate, I stopped whatever I was doing and he swung his head back catching me square in the face. I had to go to work with a giant bruise on my face and a swollen lip. 
And Shadow injures me on a regular basis.
But the best one ever happened to my husband. We had moved to an acreage that was littered with junk and we were in the process of cleaning up. He took Sabs and Lex out for a walk one morning and I gather they stumbled across a car hood in the grass. He lifted it to take a look and Sabs jumped on it. It slipped across his hand tearing his palm open and requiring a trip to emerg for tetanus shot and 6 stitches. He still has the scar.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Sabis mom said:


> Bud was 'cuddling' me one day, I tell people my dogs are violently affectionate, I stopped whatever I was doing and he swung his head back catching me square in the face. I had to go to work with a giant bruise on my face and a swollen lip.


I hope you don't mind that I am going to start using the phrase "violently affectionate" when I talk about Roxy from now on. She's jacked me in the nose with her big block head more times than I can count!


----------



## Pax8

Oh goodness, my rotties were the cause of more injuries than I thought possible. But probably some of my favorite (looking back) happened when working the ranch. 

Was fixing a fence and had King with me relaxing maybe ten feet away. I had just secured a line of barbed wire between the posts when he saw a rabbit take off from its hole and streak past me. He decided the best path to the rabbit was over me so he ran, jumped, and sprung off my head and shoulders like it was a diving board, sending my forehead into the newly strung barbed wire. I had pokey holes in a little line across my forehead for a couple weeks.

Then we had jerk bull. I really hated working with him because he was just a pain all the time no matter what we were doing. Well, I had finally gotten him transferred to the new pasture without much fuss and was about to leave. One of our younger rotties got a hyper bug up her butt and when jerk bull did a little crowhop, she ran forward and nipped him where the sun don't shine. So naturally he charged me. Thankfully no goring, but he still banged me up while I was trying to get out of there and my entire left calf was a really impressive royal purple and vomit orange color for a few weeks.

And finally dear Kaiju, who is wild enough that he couldn't escape this list. I got a Roni ball for him a couple months ago thinking it looked like a great reward ball. So when I got it I of course tossed it for him so he could check it out and we could play around a bit. He chased after it and was crouching on the ground with the string in his mouth. I crouched down by his backside and called for him to bring it so we could play. He whipped around and the ball whipped into my head morning star style. I couldn't see straight for a couple minutes and my roommate had to take me to the emergency room for a concussion.

Crazy animals.


----------



## 1stDaughter4Legs

I have a 3 month old GSD puppy. She and I were practicing the kissing she learned earlier in the week and I got to excited with her. That's when the started using her teeth to do the nibble and lick thing. I lowered my voice to try and bring her back down to calm licking but my face was to close I got a hard fast lick from chin to nose. Unfortunately her fang caught the inside of my nose and cut a tiny slit on its way up and out. Man that small cut stung and bleed for so long. Lol!


----------



## GypsyGhost

1stDaughter4Legs- Yeah, puppy teeth are the worst! Bash is 14 weeks and I've cried real tears twice from his bites!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Pax8- I wondered if I should go to the ER with jow hard I cracked my head yesterday morning. We were in the midst of a blizzard, though, so my husband just kept an eye on me. Thank goodness you didn't get gored by a bull!

DonnaKay- Ouch! Even if it wasn't broken, I can imagine it hurt terribly!

CindyMDBecker- That had to be quite the experience! 

Jax08- I hope you can laugh about that now! Sorry to tell you how long I laughed at the visual this put in my head!


----------



## GypsyGhost

I have another story that I cannot believe I forgot to mention. A few years ago, I was painting in my home studio and Roxy was playing with a Kong on a colorful area rug next to me. My husband came home so Roxy ditched me to go greet him and left her ball behind. I got up a few minutes later to start cleaning up and did not see Roxy's ball. Well, I tripped on it and fell collar bone first into the door frame. Needless to say, my collar bone was broken. That was a fun one to explain!


----------



## Shade

Thankfully it's been mostly fat lips from being smacked in the face by that hard head. Scratches and nips from sharp puppy claws and teeth I don't really count lol


----------



## newlie

My first dog, Max, was a broad-chested yellow lab, 95 pounds, and as strong as an ox. My neighbor and I were walking our dogs early one morning when Max saw a rabbit or some other critter and lunged to go after it. Because I was talking and unprepared, my feet literally left the ground. My neighbor said afterward that when she looked over at me, I was in the air. I can down flat on my stomach and for a few minutes was sure I had broken every bone in my body. However, I was lucky that I landed in the grass rather than on the road and I did not have time to try to break my fall with my hands because I am sure my wrists would have been broken.


----------



## selzer

Hmmmm. I think Milla gave me a concussion once. Her eyes were all red and I was sick to my stomach after the fact. Good headache too. The vet seemed to think that if her eyes looked like that, I was probably injured good too. 

Whitney too, I went to pick up a ball from the ground as she leapt up onto the dog shelter, forehead to forehead crash. I was weak in the knees and sick to my stomach, she didn't eat for three days. 

Today, the snow in the kennels is about 6" and packed. The kennels are 6' tall and roofed. I am 5'6. The roofs, have 2x4x14 spanning the top. I forget and smack my head on it -- twice the same 2x4 I cracked my head. Some people just never learn!


----------



## dmom

I live in rural Oregon by the coast and we have Elk that will come through our property and graze. I was walking my boy out to go potty he was about 10 weeks old, it was early morning just a lite coating of frost on the ramp my feet slipped and I did the banana peel fall. I landed on my hip with a huge thud puppy sat and Elk just stood there and stared. I just laid there trying to figure out if I had broken anything and how I was going to get up before the husband came out and did the "are you okay" while laughing till he cried. Of course the pup took the opportunity to have some "oh look your on the ground lets play."


----------



## GypsyGhost

newlie- Glad you didn't break anything!

selzer- Ouch to all three of those stories! I have sympathy for you!

dmom- at least you gave the elk a good show! 

These stories are amazing guys! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## car2ner

I had a great Ridgeback mix awhile back. She learned everything so quickly but she had no interest in learning a dependable heel. One day, while doing a little jog down a long hill, a squirrel ran past us. My dog cut across in front of me to get the squirrel and I ran right into her. I went flying over the dog and landed on the street. Thank God nothing got broken. Even my glasses, once I found them, were in one piece. 

but talk about a "correction". Ever since that day my dog always heeled when I asked her to during a jog.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Traveler and I were taking a short cut thru a field at dusk. He was heeling nicely on my left...until he spotted a cat to our right. He took off but unfortunately, my left foot didn't follow.

I now sport a plate, screws, nuts and bolts in that ankle.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Actually my only serious injury from a dog was when I was at work and was working w/ the prison dog program . A big lab pup 10months old was in a group of three dogs who were with some inmates and the dogs handlers . Louie I think that was his name was just a little to hyper and acted like he needed to go outside . I gdecided I would take him out so the handlers could continue to let the other inmates spend tome w/the other dogs. Louie was excited when I called him came right to me unfortunaley airbore knocked me down and put his nose in my eye . This broke some blood vessels in the eye and I hit my head. Spent the afternoon in the clinic for work related injuries . 

Lucky had taken off for a squirrel and in my attempt to stop from losing the leash got slammed into an oak tree. No injuries just embrassed and bruised. Still kept hold of the leash .

Daisy despite her devil dog reputation other then her shark stage no real injuries. Now destruction of property ,theft of food thats a whole other thread.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Traveler's Mom said:


> Traveler and I were taking a short cut thru a field at dusk. He was heeling nicely on my left...until he spotted a cat to our right. He took off but unfortunately, my left foot didn't follow.
> 
> I now sport a plate, screws, nuts and bolts in that ankle.
> 
> Lynn & Traveler


Wow that had to hurt. Definitely a day you will remember. I think you win for most injured.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Thank you Daisy & Lucky's mom. I can add that the 6 months of rehab added insult to injury.

The worst part was that Traveler just could not understand why mommy wasn't taking him for walks for months and months.

Silly boy.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## GypsyGhost

car2ner- Well, at least something good came of your fall!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Traveler's Mom-I can't even imagine how much that must have hurt!

Daisy&Lucky's Mom- I bet you have a million stories fron working with the prison dog program! Hopefully this is the only injury story you have!


----------



## dansnow

About a month after we had adopted Java I was walking him at a park. He was on my left sniffing everything. I admit I wasn't looking at him when he decided he needed to sniff on my right and walked in front of me. Legs tangled, and I pin-wheeled for about 10' down the sidewalk before ending up in a pile in the bushes. I looked up and Java is standing over me with a very puzzled look on his face. I had lovely purple knees for almost 2 weeks but nothing broken. I learned to pay closer attention when we walk!!


----------



## GypsyGhost

dansnow- I know I said this on a different thread that you started, but I'm going to say it again. Java is seriously adorable! I can't get over his face! How old is he?

As for your injury, I'm glad nothing was broken! Doesn't mean it didn't hurt, though!


----------



## dansnow

We think, best guess, that Java will be 2 next month. You should see him now, 4 months after the avatar picture. 

picture


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Lol actually I just ran downstairs in a rather revealing nighty (flipping laundry over to dryer) anyways Tyson decided it was a great time to give mom a giant hug and ran his nails from my neck down to my leg. Ouch!

He's also accidentally removed andrew finger nail before, and bit a whole thru his thumb fat.


----------



## GypsyGhost

dansnow- I really thought he was a lot younger based on your avatar! What a handsome dude!


----------



## GypsyGhost

misslesleedavis1- Oh boy! It's like they know when your clothes don't offer protection or something... He bit a hole through thumb fat? Yikes! Was he still a puppy when that happened?


----------



## dogfaeries

Got a black eye and a fat lip when I was kicked by one of the Dobermans, as I was getting everyone into the closet during a tornado.


----------



## GypsyGhost

dogfaeries- Holy cow. How do your dogs handle severe weather? I'm guessing not well considering your injury.


----------



## dansnow

GypsyGhost said:


> dansnow- I really thought he was a lot younger based on your avatar! What a handsome dude!


He was pretty skinny when we got him. In the 4 1/2 months since we've had him he's gained quite a bit in length and height as well as almost 25 pounds.


----------



## GypsyGhost

dansnow- Thank goodness he found a great home with people who love him! Roxy was about 15 lbs underweight when we got her. She really came out of her shell once we found a food that she liked and she actually started wanting to eat!


----------



## Palydyn

I wasn't injured but did take an unscheduled flying lesson. Several years ago I was on a step stool on the second floor changing batteries in a smoke detector. iPod, one of my dachshunds was playing with Denali, my previous white GSD. These two were like twins separated at birth and always together. They decided to play chase and iPod ran under the step stool. Denali ran after him and didn't bother going around and at 33 inches tall and 135 lbs (I know out of standard) I'm not sure he could have. So he runs through the step stool and sends me flying. Luckily I did not go over the railing down to the first floor. Just landed face first on the carpet. As I slowly roll over on my back I see the two of them staring down at me with tilted heads and a puzzled look on their faces like "What are you doing on the floor Dad?" I laughed so hard I couldn't be mad at them. The only injury was to the step stool which was terminal.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Palydyn- I had to read this story to my husband because I laughed so hard! Hilarious (because you weren't actually injured)! Isn't it amazing what dogs can get away with simply because they're so cute? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dogfaeries

GypsyGhost said:


> dogfaeries- Holy cow. How do your dogs handle severe weather? I'm guessing not well considering your injury.


They are really good, actually. We had a big EF5 tornado hit my neighborhood in 2013, and I had to shove the GSDs in crates in the closet. We now have a big inground shelter, and come **** or high-water, I'm getting them down there if the sirens blow.


----------



## Discoetheque

One day, during a recall, Discoe came in so hot that she crashed into me. I slammed my face into the top of her head and ended up knocking one of my teeth loose in the gum. I had to be careful chewing for a while and watch it to make sure it didn't die and need to be removed. 

Yesterday, she took a flying leap onto my bed, and her paw punched me right in the mouth and made me bite the inside of my lip. Then she landed on my head.


----------



## Cheyanna

I have many nose bumps and chin bumps from Fiona's head meeting mine. Nothing serious.

As a puppy, Fiona bit my foot thru the sock and her tooth got stuck in my foot. Hurt like the dickens.

Funniest is when on a road trip with Fiona and Gilda. We stopped at a dog park. Parking was at top of hill, park at bottom. Fiona and I make it down safe and sound. I hear a yell behind me, Gilda pulled mom down on her stomach. So I go back and get Gilda, we get 10 feet and Gilda pulled me down face first in grass. Very sore & bruised. Scared people out of the dog park.

I am hurting myself with the flirt pole all the time. I hit myself in the face ... Try and explain that bruise. One time I got it wrapped around my leg. Fiona bit the toy and my shorts. Missing my leg. Shorts were in tatters. I have got it caught in my ponytail on top of my head (yes, like pebbles) luckily Fiona just sat and stared while I unhooked it.


----------



## Moriah

During a simulated nose work competition last week, I used a new leash and it sliced a spiral around my middle finger--like a giant paper cut.

If your dog pees or disturbs anything on a search site you can be disqualified. I wondered if all the dripping blood was in that category. I never said anything, just bleed quietly. By the time I got back to my truck, my hand looked like Halloween. BTW--my dog rocked--found the hides immediately.


----------



## GypsyGhost

dogfaeries- Roxy is a mess every single time it rains. I can't imagine she would do well at all in Oklahoma! I'm glad your dogs handle the weather well, and smart move having a tornado shelter!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Discoetheque- That sounds really painful! I'm not looking forward to the inevitable headbutts we will receive as Bash gets older...


----------



## GypsyGhost

Cheyanna- I've injured myself with the flirt pole, too! And yes, it is hard to explain that to people!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Moriah- I'm dying at the visual of you just bleeding quietly as to not get disqualified. You must have been quite the sight once it was over! Glad your dog rocked the competition!


----------



## Moriah

GypsyGhost said:


> Moriah- I'm dying at the visual of you just bleeding quietly as to not get disqualified. You must have been quite the sight once it was over! Glad your dog rocked the competition!


LOL Fortunately, a vehicle search and two outdoor searches and went from one venue to the next without wait time Retired the leash.....for now.


----------



## huntergreen

Cheyanna said:


> I have many nose bumps and chin bumps from Fiona's head meeting mine. Nothing serious.
> 
> As a puppy, Fiona bit my foot thru the sock and her tooth got stuck in my foot. Hurt like the dickens.
> 
> Funniest is when on a road trip with Fiona and Gilda. We stopped at a dog park. Parking was at top of hill, park at bottom. Fiona and I make it down safe and sound. I hear a yell behind me, Gilda pulled mom down on her stomach. So I go back and get Gilda, we get 10 feet and Gilda pulled me down face first in grass. Very sore & bruised. Scared people out of the dog park.
> 
> I am hurting myself with the flirt pole all the time. I hit myself in the face ... Try and explain that bruise. One time I got it wrapped around my leg. Fiona bit the toy and my shorts. Missing my leg. Shorts were in tatters. I have got it caught in my ponytail on top of my head (yes, like pebbles) luckily Fiona just sat and stared while I unhooked it.


i suggest wrapping your self in a large amount of bubble wrap! lol


----------



## Jayfeather

The best one was actually not me but my dad. We had Koda outside on a tie out cable (we didn't have a long leash yet), and I was practicing recalls. My dad came out, and just as I called the dog, the cable got caught on his leg. 6 month old puppy running full speed, and my dad literally went flying! It was both scary and hilarious at the same time, luckily everything was okay.

Another time, I was coming back from a walk, and my dad was outside. When he saw us, he threw open his arms and yelled "KODA!!". Well, I was still holding the leash, and Koda lunged forward all excited. I thought I would lose my fingers, if not my whole hand. Luckily he was only 5 months old then, so I only ended up with a leash burn. I probably would lose my fingers if that happened now!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Jayfeather- Glad your dad was ok! Hope he was able to laugh about it later! As for your other story, my husband has done that to me before! Roxy walks really well on leash and doesn't pull... unless my husband throws open his arms and yells her name. Then all bets are off. I'm sure my arm is going to come out of the socket one of these days!


----------



## shantinath1000

I had a long nylon line on a clip( about 30 feet) that I was using as a long leash this last summer - Myah took off chasing something and I got a bad rope burn that cut across two fingers. Last week I was playing with her in the back yard and she ran around me making a loop of her long leash around my legs ( I didn't notice) and then took off- pulled my legs out from under me like in a cartoon. It is hard to shovel snow with a sore hip.


----------



## Springbrz

Last spring Ziva and I were walking on a popular wooded trail. On steep areas there are wood steps made of 10x10's. We were on the downhill. I was standing on the top step of 3 when Ziva decided that the squirrel was far more important than me and my command to leave it. She launched herself and me off that top step. When I landed I was at the bottom and she was looking at me like I had just abused her. She had her prong on and gave herself the correction of a lifetime. Me...I had bloody knees and sore wrists. Thankfully, nothing was broken and no one else was on the trail to see the spectacle we made. 

Last fall Ziva got super excited when a friend called to her while we were walking down a beach. She pulled and I tripped on a piece of driftwood sticking out of the sand. Sliced right through my toe nail at the cuticle. 

Thursday, Ziva, per her usual, was accompanying me in the bathroom. On the way out she crowded me. As I tried to move past her she pushed on me sending my upper body into the wall on me right and my foot flew hard into the door casing on my left. I cried for a good 5 minutes and thought for sure I broke my little toe and/or foot. Ziva sat and consoled me. Fortunately, nothing is broken but, I now am sporting a very sexy boot  to cover my very bruised and swollen foot.


----------



## martemchik

I was playing slap face with Carmy and she bit me in the hand.


----------



## GatorDog

martemchik said:


> I was playing slap face with Carmy and she bit me in the hand.


I was also playing slap face with Carmy and she bit me in the hand.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Cody was healing from his knee surgery, it was in the last week the vet said to keep him on a leash, I decided to take him out and check the mail. The neighbor dog barked and he turned and took off toward the fence with me stumbling/running along behind him through a big butterfly bush we had out there at the time!! We stopped with me on my knees in the middle of the bush! I think his knee must have healed nicely!!
Then another time I had taken Cody and Clipper to the vet for shots, had both of them on the leashes going out to the car, everything going good! Then one of the vet techs ran out to give something to someone already leaving. My boys kinda jerked forward, I had just stepped off the sidewalk on to the dirt and gravel parking lot!! My feet flew up and I sat down hard on the sidewalk!!! I'm pretty sure I broke my tailbone as it was a few months before I could lay on my back or sit comfortable!!! But hey, I too never dropped the leash/leashes!!! 
I do have to say, even though there were other people in the parking lot, no one "came to my aide"!!! I guess that was the down fall of having two large german shepherds!! I slowly got up, got the dogs in the car and recouped a few minutes!!!


----------



## JoanMcM

I'm glad I am not the only one these things happen to! The joys of dog ownership!


----------



## GypsyGhost

shantinath1000- Cartoon-like falling seems to be a theme with these stories! Sorry you have to shovel snow with a sore hip!

Springbrz- I love it when my dogs look at me like I just abused them. It's even better when it happens in public! Sorry to hear you're sporting a boot now!


----------



## GypsyGhost

martemchik & GatorDog- Do you guys both have dogs named Carmy? Or is this the same dog?

readaboutdogs- Sorry no one helped you after you fell! That's happened to me before, too. Not with Bash, but with Roxy (pittie). I have had people call out from across the street to see if I was ok after Roxy tripped me when we were jogging, so I guess that's something!


----------



## GypsyGhost

JoanMcM- I'm glad this thread has gotten so many responses, too. Sometimes I feel like the only klutz out there! Glad to know I'm not alone!


----------



## martemchik

There can only be one true Carmy.


----------



## wolfy dog

I sprained my ankle when my 23 pound (all muscle!!!!) sight hound pulled me off my feet at a lure coursing meet when she heard the lure start. None of my big dogs have ever done something like this little racer.


----------



## Jax08

When Jax was young she would cross in front of me while we were walking. I was in front of my husband's uncle's house when she crossed and I went over her, badly spraining my ankle.

So as I sat there in the middle of the road holding my foot with tears running down my face, his cousin comes out of the house, waves at me and drives away. Just as if me sitting in the middle of the road was an every day occurrence.


----------



## jmgrn65

I have a funny and stupid on my part. I have a gsd now a year old then about 6m and 3 year old mix gsd, both about the same size and weight. Both alpha gsd male and other female. I was just getting out of shower and there play escalated and started fighting, well dumb me decided to grab one the pup (GSD) and in the midst of them continuing to fight my nipple got bit... not pretty hurt like crazy too... I kept it bandaged it took a couple of weeks to heal... Yes I know better than to try to separate dogs fighting ... funny now then not so much.
Of course a lot of your stories about getting knocked down and hit with nose/head, all happen .


----------



## GypsyGhost

wolfy dog- gives "getting swept off your feet" new meaning, huh? 

Jax08- Did you have words with your husband's cousin? I don't know that I would have been to pleased if a family member just left me in the middle of the road cryngM

jmgrn65- Ouch. I had a guinea pig bite my nipple through my shirt once, and that hurt like the dickens. I can't imagine how badly dog teeth would hurt!


----------



## Jax08

GypsyGhost said:


> Jax08- Did you have words with your husband's cousin? I don't know that I would have been to pleased if a family member just left me in the middle of the road cryngM


No. He didn't do it on purpose. he's oblivious. Who knows what he thought I was doing. Picking up pretty stones maybe?


----------



## GypsyGhost

Jax08 said:


> No. He didn't do it on purpose. he's oblivious. Who knows what he thought I was doing. Picking up pretty stones maybe?


Oh man. Hilarious!


----------



## kimkayak

My 7 month old GSD was travelling in my car for a while, so I decided to take her out for a run. I was only 4 steps in when she cut across me, causing me to trip over her and break 4 ribs! Stupid me, I hadn't trained her how to run with me, only walk. That same night, with the pain so bad I passed out and found myself on the floor. Unfortunately my husband was away for 2 weeks, so I had to take care of my home and a very over active GSD. So I'd advise all, if you haven't trained your dog to run beside you, don't do it!


----------



## GypsyGhost

kimkayak- I can't imagine trying to take care of an energetic dog with broken ribs! Ouch!


----------



## royals17

When I first got my dog, he was very nervous. After having him for about 2 weeks, I took him out on a walk. As we were walking, another dog on a leash came out of a house and began walking about 100 ft behind us. I was holding the leash in my right hand, and Apollo was walking next to me on my right. When he heard the dog, he turned around and looked at the dog, and then came around on my left and tried to bolt. The leash had was half wrapped around my legs, so when he pulled my legs came out from under me and I landed hard on my butt. It hurt my rear and my self esteem.


----------



## Sabis mom

jmgrn65 said:


> I have a funny and stupid on my part. I have a gsd now a year old then about 6m and 3 year old mix gsd, both about the same size and weight. Both alpha gsd male and other female. I was just getting out of shower and there play escalated and started fighting, well dumb me decided to grab one the pup (GSD) and in the midst of them continuing to fight my nipple got bit...* not pretty hurt like crazy too*... I kept it bandaged it took a couple of weeks to heal... Yes I know better than to try to separate dogs fighting ... funny now then not so much.
> Of course a lot of your stories about getting knocked down and hit with nose/head, all happen .


 Shadow was about 9 months old and for some reason decided in the middle of the night that Sabi's tail needed attacking. 1am, in the dark, naked, breaking up a dog fight while half asleep. Not my finest moment, got bit in a few uncomfortable places. 
Shadow 6 months old left loose while I have a shower. She spends the whole time barking and snapping at the water attacking me, and running to Sabi trying frantically to get help to rescue me from the shower monster. I was laughing so hard I slipped getting out. Luckily I hit only my head and its hard.


----------



## GypsyGhost

royals17- Been there! Roxy was very reactive when we first adopted. I've taken a few spills over the years myself!

Sabis Mom- I always feel bad laughing at these stories... But I couldn't help myself with both of yours! I'm glad you were alright!


----------



## MonsterMorgan

My first major injury was when she 4 months old. I heard a crashing sound and realized she jumped on the table and knocked a glass over and it was broken. I look at the broken glass and I notice she had the rest of the broken glass in her mouth. Instead of just dropping it when I told her to she made a chase game. I ran after her and I stepped on piece I had to pull out of my foot. It was deep enough it took a month to heel over. I should have gotten stitches. Now I have a bump from the scar tissues. 

The more recent time was in December. She was barking in the window and I grabbed her collar to pull he from the window. Somehow we got tangled up and I went down and broke the knuckle on my pinky finger. It didn't heal right and it still hurts when I move it or touch it wrong.


----------



## GypsyGhost

MonsterMorgan- wow. Thank goodness you weren't more severely injured!


----------



## GypsyGhost

I have a new one. Bash was barking (more like bark whining, really) the other day, and the loudness combined with the high pitch of his bark ruptured my ear drum. It will be a miracle if I survive his puppyhood!


----------



## wick

GypsyGhost said:


> I have a new one. Bash was barking (more like bark whining, really) the other day, and the loudness combined with the high pitch of his bark ruptured my ear drum. It will be a miracle if I survive his puppyhood!


You are kidding ??? Oh my gosh! Sometimes I think Wick's barking will make my head explode... I didn't realize the fear is real!! I hope your ear is ok.


----------



## GypsyGhost

I wish it was a joke! To be fair, I've ruptured this eardrum before, and it's easier to rupture it after the first time, but yeah...


----------



## wick

I just read through all of these and have been cracking up for an hour!!! The only one I had happened was Wick jumping up and bonking heads, I nearly blacked out and he seemed unphased! 

I do have a really funny one about my friend though that I still laugh every time I think about: Last time we were home we were talking to our friend Courtney and she was going on about how proud she was because her dog Kane was running next to the bike and never chased stuff. The next time I texted her I asked if he had been still doing so well with it because she had been super excited about it. She responeded "We don't do that anymore because he made me crash, luckily only my ego was hurt" I asked her what happened ...and she said he had stopped mid run to take a poop...priceless


----------



## MamaofLEO

*"brain fart" accident*

Last August I was at our family cabin (alone)with Shane (13 yr. old GSD) and I was making beignets (seriously, I have no idea what prompted me to bake them, the expiration date on mix was like 2 years past :-O). Shane was at my feet after I made them and got up...i was putting used oil in sink and the water was on---BOOM! (I missed the day of Chemistry class that provided details of *not* mixing water and oil---who knew!) I pushed Shane out of the way and the splatter hit the top of my hand and arm to my elbow---ate threw part of the wood on the floor and the recycle basket on the counter. 2nd degree on arm, 3rd on hand (still healing with large scarring)---met my _*large*_ insurance deductible with that "great moment". I'll tell you what---I'd do it again (not the brain fart of oil + water=BOOM but) pushing Shane and covering him with arm--he didn't have a morsel on him but we extended our time up at the cabin by almost a month and got treatment for the burn---during recoup--I couldn't have asked for a more loving, loyal, lay at your feet, give old doggie kisses/licks dog than Shaney  Love this dog!


----------



## GypsyGhost

wick said:


> I just read through all of these and have been cracking up for an hour!!! The only one I had happened was Wick jumping up and bonking heads, I nearly blacked out and he seemed unphased!
> 
> I do have a really funny one about my friend though that I still laugh every time I think about: Last time we were home we were talking to our friend Courtney and she was going on about how proud she was because her dog Kane was running next to the bike and never chased stuff. The next time I texted her I asked if he had been still doing so well with it because she had been super excited about it. She responeded "We don't do that anymore because he made me crash, luckily only my ego was hurt" I asked her what happened ...and she said he had stopped mid run to take a poop...priceless


If that isn't a good reason to teach your dog to poop on command, I don't know what is! Glad your friend wasn't hurt!


----------



## GypsyGhost

MamaofLEO said:


> Last August I was at our family cabin (alone)with Shane (13 yr. old GSD) and I was making beignets (seriously, I have no idea what prompted me to bake them, the expiration date on mix was like 2 years past :-O). Shane was at my feet after I made them and got up...i was putting used oil in sink and the water was on---BOOM! (I missed the day of Chemistry class that provided details of *not* mixing water and oil---who knew!) I pushed Shane out of the way and the splatter hit the top of my hand and arm to my elbow---ate threw part of the wood on the floor and the recycle basket on the counter. 2nd degree on arm, 3rd on hand (still healing with large scarring)---met my _*large*_ insurance deductible with that "great moment". I'll tell you what---I'd do it again (not the brain fart of oil + water=BOOM but) pushing Shane and covering him with arm--he didn't have a morsel on him but we extended our time up at the cabin by almost a month and got treatment for the burn---during recoup--I couldn't have asked for a more loving, loyal, lay at your feet, give old doggie kisses/licks dog than Shaney  Love this dog!


So glad Shane didn't get burned! So sorry that you did, though!


----------



## MamaofLEO

GypsyGhost said:


> I have a new one. Bash was barking (more like bark whining, really) the other day, and the loudness combined with the high pitch of his bark ruptured my ear drum. *It will be a miracle if I survive his puppyhood*!


If ever there was a tell-all book on raising a GSD from puppyhood to adult, this should be the title: 

*It will be a miracle if I survive his puppyhood*!

Truer words have never been uttered! 

In another thread regarding counting blessings of good days vs. off days---it reminds you that our pups are pups for such a short time (18 months, right!?! ...one thing my pup (and Shaney,too) has taught me is *patience*.


----------



## GypsyGhost

MamaofLEO said:


> If ever there was a tell-all book on raising a GSD from puppyhood to adult, this should be the title:
> 
> *It will be a miracle if I survive his puppyhood*!
> 
> Truer words have never been uttered!
> 
> In another thread regarding counting blessings of good days vs. off days---it reminds you that our pups are pups for such a short time (18 months, right!?! ...one thing my pup (and Shaney,too) has taught me is *patience*.


I hear you! I've read through that other thread, as well. It is definitely a good reminder to cherish the puppy moments, even though your sanity might be in question because of said puppy moments!


----------



## WateryTart

I sported a nice red scab below my eye for a week because of a celebration.

We learned a new skill in obedience class one week, but my footwork was kind of shoddy, and we didn't really master it. I took her out the next day, slowed it down, and we figured out the footwork and nailed it. I brought her to a sit and excitedly praised her for a job well done (this is normally a very mellow puppy who benefits from some more demonstrative praise). She got excited too and decided we were going to have a dance party, aka she was an 11 month old puppy and jumped up. Unfortunately she was wearing a big toothy grin as she celebrated and her muzzle hit me square in the eye, with her incisor colliding with my cheek.

That was a fun one to explain.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Thank goodness her tooth didn't get you in the eye! I bet it still hurt though!


----------



## wick

Thought I broke my nose today when Wick jumped up while I was bent over ...!! I know the same old same old lol


----------



## GypsyGhost

Oh no! That's terrible, Rose! Hope you're alright!


----------



## SteelHelix

Jaeger rolled over in the morning when my alarm clock went off and caught me right in an open eye with a claw. Scratched my lens a bit and my vision was blurry for the entire weekend, let alone the irritation and pain. Really bad part was that I had to drive 30 miles to drop off a friend at the airport and now I couldn't safely drive...


----------



## GypsyGhost

SteelHelix- I can't even imagine how badly that must have hurt. Yikes. Sometimes I feel like we may need full body armor and safety goggles around these dogs!


----------



## WateryTart

GypsyGhost said:


> Thank goodness her tooth didn't get you in the eye! I bet it still hurt though!


It did, a LOT! I did feel really lucky that the tooth didn't hit my eye, though. I just immediately ceased celebrating and made her sit again and we kept going with more subdued praise for good work. She looked like she felt bad. I don't know if they can really feel remorse for an accidental injury, but she knew something wasn't quite right.


----------



## GypsyGhost

WateryTart said:


> It did, a LOT! I did feel really lucky that the tooth didn't hit my eye, though. I just immediately ceased celebrating and made her sit again and we kept going with more subdued praise for good work. She looked like she felt bad. I don't know if they can really feel remorse for an accidental injury, but she knew something wasn't quite right.


Good job keeping your composure after the injury! I don't know that I would have been able to!


----------



## WateryTart

GypsyGhost said:


> Good job keeping your composure after the injury! I don't know that I would have been able to!


I was also at a park, and there were kids and parents at the playground. They could see us practicing. I didn't want anyone to think my dog was aggressive or that I didn't have control of her, especially because even though she's a puppy she looks full grown, so I kept very calm, brought her under control, and just kept going like it was no big deal.


----------



## SuperG

I think I may have slightly pulled a hamstring while dancing with my dog....does that count???


SuperG


----------



## WolfsOwner

Got a brutal head bump to the mouth from Wolf yesterday evening on our walk. Of course it was an accident, but her head feels like a brick. A nice bruise on my lip today makes me look like I lost a fight...


----------



## WateryTart

WolfsOwner said:


> Got a brutal head bump to the mouth from Wolf yesterday evening on our walk. Of course it was an accident, but her head feels like a brick. A nice bruise on my lip today makes me look like I lost a fight...


Their heads are like anvils!


----------



## GypsyGhost

SuperG said:


> I think I may have slightly pulled a hamstring while dancing with my dog....does that count???
> 
> 
> SuperG


That definitely counts!


----------



## GypsyGhost

WolfsOwner said:


> Got a brutal head bump to the mouth from Wolf yesterday evening on our walk. Of course it was an accident, but her head feels like a brick. A nice bruise on my lip today makes me look like I lost a fight...


With the amount of visible bruises I've had on my face from dogs headbutting me, I'm just verrrrry thankful that everyone knows my husband wouldn't hurt a fly! I hope your bruise fades quickly!


----------



## GypsyGhost

WateryTart said:


> I was also at a park, and there were kids and parents at the playground. They could see us practicing. I didn't want anyone to think my dog was aggressive or that I didn't have control of her, especially because even though she's a puppy she looks full grown, so I kept very calm, brought her under control, and just kept going like it was no big deal.


An audience sure would make it easier to keep composure!


----------



## WolfsOwner

GypsyGhost said:


> With the amount of visible bruises I've had on my face from dogs headbutting me, I'm just verrrrry thankful that everyone knows my husband wouldn't hurt a fly! I hope your bruise fades quickly!


HAHA! I've only had a couple comments, no one has accused my husband yet


----------



## WolfsOwner

wick said:


> Thought I broke my nose today when Wick jumped up while I was bent over ...!! I know the same old same old lol


Yup, I had that happen too. I truly have never met a breed with a harder head in my life.


----------



## Anubis_Star

I went to the doctor when I was 19 for my migraines, and he started me on midrin. I took a dose, then I went to feed zeke. Tripped over him because he was jumping at the dog bowl. All I remember is hearing the metal bowl clatter on the ground. Woke up who knows how much later, in bed. Remembered NOTHING from the day. Didn't remember going to the doctor. I was so confused, looking at the date on my phone and the same date on the prescription bottle. Only assumed I fell because my head hurt, I had a big bruise on my hip, and I faintly remembered hearing the bowl hit the ground. Called my ex, who was at work, and told him I thought I had knocked myself out. 

Had to go get a cat scan the next day. Never recovered those memories but luckily I didn't have any lasting amnesia. Of course my ex took me, and my story kept changing because the key point was the amnesia. So all the doctors thought he did it. One sat directly in front of us, asked me "do you need to talk alone", and winked at me. I appreciate the domestic abuse prevention, but that's probably not going to work if you do it so obviously in front of the "abusive" spouse! Lol


----------



## GypsyGhost

Anubis_Star said:


> I went to the doctor when I was 19 for my migraines, and he started me on midrin. I took a dose, then I went to feed zeke. Tripped over him because he was jumping at the dog bowl. All I remember is hearing the metal bowl clatter on the ground. Woke up who knows how much later, in bed. Remembered NOTHING from the day. Didn't remember going to the doctor. I was so confused, looking at the date on my phone and the same date on the prescription bottle. Only assumed I fell because my head hurt, I had a big bruise on my hip, and I faintly remembered hearing the bowl hit the ground. Called my ex, who was at work, and told him I thought I had knocked myself out.
> 
> Had to go get a cat scan the next day. Never recovered those memories but luckily I didn't have any lasting amnesia. Of course my ex took me, and my story kept changing because the key point was the amnesia. So all the doctors thought he did it. One sat directly in front of us, asked me "do you need to talk alone", and winked at me. I appreciate the domestic abuse prevention, but that's probably not going to work if you do it so obviously in front of the "abusive" spouse! Lol


Holy cow. Scary stuff!


----------



## GypsyGhost

WolfsOwner said:


> Yup, I had that happen too. I truly have never met a breed with a harder head in my life.


My pittie's head is pretty hard... I'll have to wait until Bash is full grown (and bops me in the face with his head!) to see which hurts more.


----------



## MySami

I let Samantha out of her crate, she rushed me I stepped in the kitchen to catch my balance I accidentally knocked a cup containing milk ,that was sitting right at the edge of the table ( i was still trying to regain my balance) spilled and I slipped fell on my knees!! my 9 yr old son was watching horrified holding his face with both hands. 

Horrible


----------



## Chai

A bruised boob due a tug toy I had around my shoulders an a puppy with bad aim...needless to say, we have now established a release word for tug!


----------



## GypsyGhost

MySami said:


> I let Samantha out of her crate, she rushed me I stepped in the kitchen to catch my balance I accidentally knocked a cup containing milk ,that was sitting right at the edge of the table ( i was still trying to regain my balance) spilled and I slipped fell on my knees!! my 9 yr old son was watching horrified holding his face with both hands.
> 
> Horrible


Oh boy. At least your son didn't laugh at you!


----------



## GypsyGhost

aceKeturah said:


> A bruised boob due a tug toy I had around my shoulders an a puppy with bad aim...needless to say, we have now established a release word for tug!


Hahahahaha... Sorry, had to laugh at this one. Bruised boobs are the worst! Hurts forever!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

It wasn't totally their fault BUT

I have had my wisdom teeth coming in over the last few months, and anyone knows how unpleasant that feels. It was tender and it hurt on the left side of my face. I was grabbing a piece of paper off the floor and Lena came over to investigate. Basically, I didn't see her behind me and I went to turn around and that exact spot makes contact with the side of Lena's head. I instantly went all the way to the floor and my eyes were watering and I waited a minute for the pain to subside. Poor Lena, she was hovering over me making sure I was okay lol


----------



## Jayfeather

A few days ago I was playing tug with the dog. He decided to let go and I ended up punching myself in the mouth...


----------



## GypsyGhost

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> It wasn't totally their fault BUT
> 
> I have had my wisdom teeth coming in over the last few months, and anyone knows how unpleasant that feels. It was tender and it hurt on the left side of my face. I was grabbing a piece of paper off the floor and Lena came over to investigate. Basically, I didn't see her behind me and I went to turn around and that exact spot makes contact with the side of Lena's head. I instantly went all the way to the floor and my eyes were watering and I waited a minute for the pain to subside. Poor Lena, she was hovering over me making sure I was okay lol


Nothing about this situation sounds fun! Hope you're alright...


----------



## GypsyGhost

Jayfeather said:


> A few days ago I was playing tug with the dog. He decided to let go and I ended up punching myself in the mouth...


lol... I've been the victim of a self inflicted punch to the face myself.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

GypsyGhost said:


> Nothing about this situation sounds fun! Hope you're alright...


Thank you for asking and I am okay! It wasn't Lena Bean's fault, she was just checking out what I was doing. All I can say is wisdom teeth are no good


----------



## GypsyGhost

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Thank you for asking and I am okay! It wasn't Lena Bean's fault, she was just checking out what I was doing. All I can say is wisdom teeth are no good


Glad to hear you're alright!


----------



## GypsyGhost

I finally understand what all of you who have been head butted by your German Shepherds have been saying... Bash rammed his head into my chin during a cuddle session a few days ago and I still have a bruise! It's official... His head is harder than my pit bull's.


----------



## Mikki

I've got one that just happened yesterday. I had been keeping the puppies crated whenever they couldn't have my direct supervision. Well I decided they had graduated from needing direct supervision 100% of the time, so I had them in the bathroom with me while I was taking a shower instead of in their crates. Together both puppies ripped down the shower curtain, I got out of the shower to scold them and you guessed it. Yup I slipped in a pile of water and fell right on my ass. It still hurts to sit.


----------



## wick

We were hiking on Sunday and Wick and I began the hike a few minutes ahead of David (so he could run in his new kicks to catch up), I figured Wick an I could play in the creek while we waited, taking the path that avoided the stinging nettle down the edge. Of course when Wick saw david turn the corner he figured we would take a short cut and before I could stop him he dragged me strait through the nettle! He didn't get touched by it on his skin but my legs hurt the whole trip  I should know better than to wear shorts!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Mikki said:


> I've got one that just happened yesterday. I had been keeping the puppies crated whenever they couldn't have my direct supervision. Well I decided they had graduated from needing direct supervision 100% of the time, so I had them in the bathroom with me while I was taking a shower instead of in their crates. Together both puppies ripped down the shower curtain, I got out of the shower to scold them and you guessed it. Yup I slipped in a pile of water and fell right on my ass. It still hurts to sit.


Oh goodness. Naughty pups! Sorry it still hurts to sit!


----------



## Mister C

wick said:


> ...figured we would take a short cut and before I could stop him he dragged me strait through the nettle! He didn't get touched by it on his skin but my legs hurt the whole trip  I should know better than to wear shorts!


Quick tip: Next time Nettles get you try using Jewelweed. Just crush up the Jewelweed between your hands and apply to the stings. These plants often grow together so often the cure can be found at hand.

on topic: Linus has a cinder block of a head. I was bending down to pick up a ball#2 while he was running back to me with ball#1. WHAM! He plowed his block head right into my skull. He hit me so hard I was dizzy. Didn't faze him a bit.


----------



## GypsyGhost

wick said:


> We were hiking on Sunday and Wick and I began the hike a few minutes ahead of David (so he could run in his new kicks to catch up), I figured Wick an I could play in the creek while we waited, taking the path that avoided the stinging nettle down the edge. Of course when Wick saw david turn the corner he figured we would take a short cut and before I could stop him he dragged me strait through the nettle! He didn't get touched by it on his skin but my legs hurt the whole trip  I should know better than to wear shorts!


Ouch! No hiking in shorts, Rose!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Mister C said:


> Quick tip: Next time Nettles get you try using Jewelweed. Just crush up the Jewelweed between your hands and apply to the stings. These plants often grow together so often the cure can be found at hand.
> 
> on topic: Linus has a cinder block of a head. I was bending down to pick up a ball#2 while he was running back to me with ball#1. WHAM! He plowed his block head right into my skull. He hit me so hard I was dizzy. Didn't faze him a bit.


That's a great tip, Mister C! Sorry you got hit in the head!


----------



## wick

Mister C said:


> wick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...figured we would take a short cut and before I could stop him he dragged me strait through the nettle! He didn't get touched by it on his skin but my legs hurt the whole trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should know better than to wear shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> Quick tip: Next time Nettles get you try using Jewelweed. Just crush up the Jewelweed between your hands and apply to the stings. These plants often grow together so often the cure can be found at hand.
> 
> on topic: Linus has a cinder block of a head. I was bending down to pick up a ball#2 while he was running back to me with ball#1. WHAM! He plowed his block head right into my skull. He hit me so hard I was dizzy. Didn't faze him a bit.
Click to expand...

Thanks, that will come in really handy there are a TON of them around here.


----------



## wick

GypsyGhost said:


> wick said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were hiking on Sunday and Wick and I began the hike a few minutes ahead of David (so he could run in his new kicks to catch up), I figured Wick an I could play in the creek while we waited, taking the path that avoided the stinging nettle down the edge. Of course when Wick saw david turn the corner he figured we would take a short cut and before I could stop him he dragged me strait through the nettle! He didn't get touched by it on his skin but my legs hurt the whole trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should know better than to wear shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! No hiking in shorts, Rose!
Click to expand...

Haha ugh lesson learned. Note: listen to your mothers advice (ps please don't tell my mom I was dumb enough to go in shorts!)


----------



## CWhitney

We have tile in our house and I was teasing my GSD and running across the house. Well he couldn't stop himself at the end and slid right into my leg.
Another funny, to me, injury are my feet. I find it funny because it's not just my dog lol. My entire household for some reason steps on my feet at some point. Boyfriend, daughter, and the dog all will step on my toes, literally  I'm surprised they haven't broken haha. Gotta get me some steel toed slippers :laugh:


----------



## LauraLamberth

This happens more than not. Saasha gets so excited when she hears the word outside or walk she starts trying to find a ball and slips around on the wood floor with excitement and will seriously run into anything or anyone in her way!!


----------



## McWeagle

Well, I finally have a good one to add! On Monday night, the dogs each had an old marrow bone to play with (they toss them around, gnaw lightly, kick them, etc) and both managed to slide their bone under the couch. I got down on my hands and knees and fished them out - Nox got his first, then Frankie got hers. Nox is a bit of a jerk and thinks that whatever Frankie has is better than what he has, so he kept watching while I took Frankie's bone out. Frankie was right beside my face as I pulled her bone out - she grabbed it and quickly whipped her head around so that Nox couldn't take the bone. And whipped the bone right into my eye!!

Man, I'm telling you!! I was already on hands and knees but I dropped. I couldn't open my eye for a minute or two and I was terrified. Managed to open it for a split second and realized I could still see so I calmed down a bit. So painful that my body wouldn't even let me keep the other eye open for more than a couple of seconds. Hubby drove me to emergency where they diagnosed a scratch on the cornea. Gave me some painkiller drops and antibiotic ointment. Gotta say, I love those painkiller drops!! It was still pretty painful yesterday but much better today - just feels dry and like I have something in my eye now.


----------



## GypsyGhost

CWhitney- Your poor feet! Steel toed slippers sound like a FANTASTIC idea! 

LauraLamberth- I bet your reflexes are great from dodging your dog!


----------



## GypsyGhost

McWeagle said:


> Well, I finally have a good one to add! On Monday night, the dogs each had an old marrow bone to play with (they toss them around, gnaw lightly, kick them, etc) and both managed to slide their bone under the couch. I got down on my hands and knees and fished them out - Nox got his first, then Frankie got hers. Nox is a bit of a jerk and thinks that whatever Frankie has is better than what he has, so he kept watching while I took Frankie's bone out. Frankie was right beside my face as I pulled her bone out - she grabbed it and quickly whipped her head around so that Nox couldn't take the bone. And whipped the bone right into my eye!!
> 
> Man, I'm telling you!! I was already on hands and knees but I dropped. I couldn't open my eye for a minute or two and I was terrified. Managed to open it for a split second and realized I could still see so I calmed down a bit. So painful that my body wouldn't even let me keep the other eye open for more than a couple of seconds. Hubby drove me to emergency where they diagnosed a scratch on the cornea. Gave me some painkiller drops and antibiotic ointment. Gotta say, I love those painkiller drops!! It was still pretty painful yesterday but much better today - just feels dry and like I have something in my eye now.


Your poor eye! That had to be terrifying! I'm glad you're doing better today!


----------



## McWeagle

Lol, I can kind of laugh about it now! As soon as I left the hospital, I thought about this thread and was excited to add something!  But I wasn't allowed to look at computer screens yesterday, so had to wait until today. Apparently they heal really fast, and I should be totally fine by tomorrow or Friday at the latest.


----------



## GypsyGhost

McWeagle said:


> Lol, I can kind of laugh about it now! As soon as I left the hospital, I thought about this thread and was excited to add something!  But I wasn't allowed to look at computer screens yesterday, so had to wait until today. Apparently they heal really fast, and I should be totally fine by tomorrow or Friday at the latest.


Haha... I'm glad you finally got to add something. Man, it feels weird saying that, considering your injury!


----------



## WIBackpacker

Somehow I remembered reading this thread, and it came to mind this weekend.... I managed to cut off the very tip of my left index finger Saturday night while sawing up a raw chunk of lamb for the dogs. _Sigh_.

I'm back to typing like an awkward 8 year old with a taped up finger, clunk clunk clunk. _Sigh_. At least re-reading this thread is good for a laugh or two, and I'm in good company....


----------



## GatorDog

WIBackpacker said:


> Somehow I remembered reading this thread, and it came to mind this weekend.... I managed to cut off the very tip of my left index finger Saturday night while sawing up a raw chunk of lamb for the dogs. _Sigh_.
> 
> I'm back to typing like an awkward 8 year old with a taped up finger, clunk clunk clunk. _Sigh_. At least re-reading this thread is good for a laugh or two, and I'm in good company....


Your baby's momma broke the same fingertip and ripped my fingernail in half a little over a week ago. Now you and I are matching!


----------



## WIBackpacker

GatorDog said:


> Your baby's momma broke the same fingertip and ripped my fingernail in half a little over a week ago. Now you and I are matching!


LOL. Somehow this makes me feel a tiny bit better, I guess laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## yuriy

Liza has broken the skin on the bottom of my chin with an excited "kiss-attack" on at least two occasions.


----------



## mardad

Had to laugh when I saw this thread. Mine involved a horse,( Rocky) a cowdog, (Rowdy), and a very angry first calf heifer. Rowdy had heifers tail,full gallop, heifer jumped in the saddle with me, major wreck with Rowdy under all of us. In the heat of the moment, Rowdy grabbed my right calf instead of the heifer. Tore the muscle pretty bad. Can't do much with a chewed up calf muscle. The heifer did the most damage though. Forty years later I can, and do, laugh about it. Wrote a poem about the incident. One of my wife's favorite. Rowdy was a half Border Collie, quarter Lab/Aussie, and quarter blackmouth cur. Awesome dog.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Just read this thread and it is great. This should be a coffee table book. If they still have those. Sorry for all of your injuries. But, Funny stuff.


----------



## pashana

very entertainment topic 

mine was when I badly figured out it would be fun to go with rollerblading with my high pray dog to an area where I knew for sure there are sometimes rabbits. 

ofcourse there where one, dog saw it, and of we went to a downhill and I broke my wrist, dog catches a rabbit and story ended.


----------



## Grimm02

There are so many times I've gotten minor injuries from playing with Grimm. He is a rescue and a little nervous at times and I am a first time dog owner ( really out did myself with a purebred) anyways, at first I was really awkward playing with Grimm. I got him all worked up with a game of tug he jumped up to get the rope and he managed to puncture my vein in my hand with 1 tooth. My god did that hurt!! Another time while walking he managed to pull the leash thru my legs and turn me around so I was backwards while he barked aggressively at another dog. I wound up letting go because he was about to pull me flat on my back. The poor guy walking his dog was not very nice about it even though I explained he is a rescue and we are training him! Loved these stories


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Im reading all these injuries and I feel guilty laughing . The heifer ,the dog and the horse whoa that was :wild:. I was grimacing as I laughed. Glad you can laugh about it and were able to memorailize it with a poem.


----------



## GypsyGhost

I love when this thread gets resurrected. I mean, I'm sorry that everyone is getting injured, but at least you're providing laughter to the masses.


----------



## mardad

I think I'm gonna try to post the poem, "Doctorin' Calves" in the story thread. It is actually one of my favorites. All my poems are on C.D.'s and somewhere on my wifes compooter. I just gotta figger out how to do the transfer.


----------



## Rangers_mom

Not my story, thank god, but it happened to the owner of a house we were looking at to buy. We had narrowed our choices down to 2 homes and wanted to look at both one more time on a cold, icy, february night. (We were only in town for a couple of days to chose a home) In one house the owner had 2 large dogs. Our real estate agent was terrified of dogs so she made the owner remove the dogs. While walking the dogs the owner slipped and fell and broke both arms. We didn't find out until we closed on the other house, so the poor lady didn't even sell her house. I still feel awful about it 13 years later.


----------



## Rangers_mom

I got a terrible rope burn on. Backs of my legs when my neighbor let her sheltie run around me on his flexi leash. She never even apologized and didn't attempt to reign in her dog on any future meetings - even after I repeated how much that rope burn hurt! Urgh!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma

The other day Brutus was loading up into the Polaris (UTV) and decided he wasn't big enough to jump all the way into the seat. I pulled him up at the same time he chose to jump and he knocked his teeth straight into mine  It was surprisingly jarring!

Usually it is "owner error" here though, and I step on bones or antlers. Arggh!


----------



## Saito

Long story short: today we're running through the woods, leap over a fallen tree and my left foot (the foot that was touching down first) hits soft/muddy ground, and I rolled my ankle. I just laid there for a good 5 minutes, while he kept guard (or...wondered why Dad was laying on the ground, instead of continuing our fun run).


----------



## GypsyGhost

Rangers_mom said:


> I got a terrible rope burn on. Backs of my legs when my neighbor let her sheltie run around me on his flexi leash. She never even apologized and didn't attempt to reign in her dog on any future meetings - even after I repeated how much that rope burn hurt! Urgh!


Yikes! She doesn't sound like a very good neighbor to have!


----------



## GypsyGhost

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> The other day Brutus was loading up into the Polaris (UTV) and decided he wasn't big enough to jump all the way into the seat. I pulled him up at the same time he chose to jump and he knocked his teeth straight into mine  It was surprisingly jarring!
> 
> Usually it is "owner error" here though, and I step on bones or antlers. Arggh!


I step on bones all the time! It smarts!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Saito said:


> Long story short: today we're running through the woods, leap over a fallen tree and my left foot (the foot that was touching down first) hits soft/muddy ground, and I rolled my ankle. I just laid there for a good 5 minutes, while he kept guard (or...wondered why Dad was laying on the ground, instead of continuing our fun run).


I did almost exactly the same thing about a month ago. Bash was kind enough to punch me in the face while I was on the ground. He's nice like that.


----------



## meli_ssa4

was playing with Darwin and his flirt pole. I did a down wait with him and walked away. I had the "squirrel" on the other side of me (away from him) and gave him the "ok" he ran directly at me took my legs out from under me like I wasn't even there I fell right on top of him twisting my ankle underneath him at the same time. He just laid there looking at me like "what are you doing? I was going for my squirrel, why did you jump on me?"


----------



## Rolisaac

meli_ssa4 said:


> was playing with Darwin and his flirt pole. I did a down wait with him and walked away. I had the "squirrel" on the other side of me (away from him) and gave him the "ok" he ran directly at me took my legs out from under me like I wasn't even there I fell right on top of him twisting my ankle underneath him at the same time. He just laid there looking at me like "what are you doing? I was going for my squirrel, why did you jump on me?"


That had me laughing.


----------



## GypsyGhost

meli_ssa4 said:


> was playing with Darwin and his flirt pole. I did a down wait with him and walked away. I had the "squirrel" on the other side of me (away from him) and gave him the "ok" he ran directly at me took my legs out from under me like I wasn't even there I fell right on top of him twisting my ankle underneath him at the same time. He just laid there looking at me like "what are you doing? I was going for my squirrel, why did you jump on me?"


Hahahahaha. I guess Darwin figured out that the fastest way from point A to point B is a straight line, huh? The flirt pole gets a bit dangerous at our house, too. I feel your pain.


----------



## wyoung2153

This is a funny thread, lol. Not me laughing at your pain, but I have been there!

So this is the first incident where I have been injured because of my dog.. when I was about 16 I took my 3 labs out to go to the bathroom and I was standing there on the edge of the brick patio while the dogs went to their dog run to potty.. only one way in and out, I was at the entrance to make sure they did their business. Then the neighbor's dog was let out and started obnoxiously barking at the gate on the other side of the yard... that's when it happened. Cocoa and Socks ran in front of me to get to the other side and so I figured Oreo had to be right behind and naturally took a step backward to give him more room.... nope.. Oreo decided to go behind me. He took out my legs and I tried to catch myself with my left hand... underneath my entire body.. I broke my left wrist, chipped a bone and smacked my head on the brick. *sigh* Probably the most painful injury from a dog. LOL.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Whitney, that sounds so incredibly painful! Good thing you were young and spry when it happened!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Bash gleefully chucked a nylabone at my face today (accidentally, I think). Looks like I'll have a black eye just in time for Christmas!

He's lucky he's cute.


----------



## wyoung2153

Nikki, omg! I hope you're ok.. that's always painful. I have had Titan head butt me out of excitement and it always brings me down, lol. 

Funny thing about my story.. my dad didn't believe I broke anything and I waited like 2 days to go to the doc. *sigh*


----------



## GypsyGhost

Whitney- I'm fine, but I do definitely have a black eye. I look like I got in a fight! It doesn't really hurt, so that's good.

One of my closest friends broke his arm when we were in high school and his mom waited a week to bring him in for x-rays! She didn't believe him, either! Oh, parents. I'm just glad you healed well!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Whitney wow that sounds painful. Gypsy it always good to celebrate the holidays w/ a black eye . I mostly had banged up knees and scrapes wion my lega with Charlie . Have tried leaping (jumping streams) with Charlie since she is much faster and jumps farther than me so instead I just end up in the water or w/ a shoe in the muck.


----------



## onyx'girl

I had two toes smashed when Gambit went flying off a stool, it crashed right on to my bare feed(outside on cement) Took forever to heal and this was the opposite foot that I had broken a couple months previous, so both my feet were injured.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Jane- Oh my. How did you manage all of your dogs with injuries to both feet? I'd be in trouble! Is everything all healed up now?


----------



## GypsyGhost

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Whitney wow that sounds painful. Gypsy it always good to celebrate the holidays w/ a black eye . I mostly had banged up knees and scrapes wion my lega with Charlie . Have tried leaping (jumping streams) with Charlie since she is much faster and jumps farther than me so instead I just end up in the water or w/ a shoe in the muck.


Here's hoping that banged up knees and scraped legs are the worst injuries you get with Charlie! Wet feet seems like a fair trade for not being injured!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

GypsyGhost said:


> Here's hoping that banged up knees and scraped legs are the worst injuries you get with Charlie! Wet feet seems like a fair trade for not being injured!


Very true. My legs on vacationlooked like they need when I was 8. I bought waterproof shoes from Cabela's so wet feet arent a problem anymore.When we had the girls and Lucky thunder wa strying to get past a traffic jam and twisted her rearleft leg b/c just as she jumped both Lucky and Chevy moved and she landed wrong.


----------



## oldun

*Well, I almost injured my wife......*

I know this is an older thread, but I had to share this story. About two weeks after we got Jerry Lee, he was just getting used to being here with us. I got up for work, got him out of his kennel to go outside. He came back in and decided to go see his momma, who was still half asleep in bed. He was so excited, bouncing around, and jumped on the bed. Front paws on one side of momma, back paws on the other. I started laughing at him and said "what the heck are you doing? PLATZ". Well guess what, that was possibly the worst thing I could have said. Being such a good, obedient boy, 85 pounds of GSD immediately dropped onto my wife. I heard the air rush out of her lungs, and the look on his face just said...did I do good? I laughed all the way to work. She forgave him. Love our boy.


----------



## newlie

Funny thread! My most ridiculous injury involved playing tug with Newlie.

Newlie has always been pretty ho-hum about tug. Oh, I mean, he will play but he doesn't hold on to the tug very tightly and always gives the impression that he would much rather be doing something else, like playing ball. So, one day, I had a couple of guys there doing work at the house. They were out in the back yard and had taken down the downspouts as they were working on my porch. They knew Newlie and were used to him, so he stayed out in the yard "supervising" and I was in and out of the house. I was in the kitchen when I heard one of the men yelling "NOOOOOOOO" so I took off out the back door to see what was going on and what do you think met my eyes? Newlie had latched on to a downspouts and was playing tug of war with one of the men. Being an idiot, I ran over to help the guy, but the two of us could NOT get that thing away from him, he had a death grip on it. Periodically, Newlie would get away from us and run a victory lap around the yard carrying his very large white metal stick and looking very proud of himself. We finally gave up and let him have it, it was ruined by that point anyway. Of course, once we stopped playing, he lost interest in it, too. Anyway, the ring finger on my right hand got broken in playing tug of war with a large male German Shepherd over a downspout. Honestly, you couldn't even make this stuff up!


----------



## Sunsilver

Last year, I was letting in my employer's dogs, and one of the Akitas smashed into me from behind and knocked me right off my feet. As I went down, I caught my left hand in the chain link fence, and severely sprained a couple of fingers.

Then, at training, my working line GSD did such a rocket fast recall that she smashed into my legs. I was having trouble walking the next day!

My male GSD was being an absolute bonehead, so I smacked him on the neck, and hit his collar buckle. It struck a tendon in my wrist, and made the sheath swell up. Still have the bump, 10 years later. Doubt he much noticed the smack... :rolleyes2:


----------



## angelas

Most ridiculous and most expensive.

My GSDx was freaking out at the centennial fireworks. She'd never reacted to fireworks before (9yo). I tried to hold her until she calmed down. Yeah. Bad idea. I got headbutted. The back of her skull to the front of my teeth. It broke my two upper center incisors. 

We ended up pulling them and now I wear a partial denture. I think the whole bill was over $1500. Thank god for insurance that covered almost all of it. Thank god I had also already had my wisdom teeth extraction scheduled so I didn't have to be awake while they pulled them (I don't freeze).

As a younger dog she also broke my mother's pinky finger but that was mom's fault. Don't walk a dog holding the leash with wrapped only around your pinky.


----------



## maxtmill

I am loving these entertaining Stories! Of course, they are only amusing in retrospect!


----------



## GypsyGhost

I love when this thread gets resurrected.


----------



## kimbale

Miss Mac was about a year old and we were working on recall, so I had her on an extremely long nylon lead. 

I would throw a tennis ball and as she was running after it I would call for her to stop and come back (and of course reward her for doing so.)

So, she's facing me and I throw the ball. Instead of turning around, she runs behind me and around my other side dragging the nylon lead along with her. The lead wrapped around my ankle and I got a horrible case of rope burn that is now a beautiful thick scar that circles around my whole ankle. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR

Ok, each one of my GSDs have injured me in some stupid way. Usually it was my fault! This was probably the worst...


We were home one evening during the holidays and it was about 11:00 P.M. and I was on the floor in the kitchen with Donner. We were playing around with a tennis ball and he was holding it and I would reach in and try and take it out of his mouth. I won very few of those games but we played it all the time. So anyway there we are in a house that was all done in white tile, white carpet, walls and natural colored wood. We were both laying on our stomachs face to face and I was pulling on the ball and he was just holding on. 


All od a sudden the ball came flying out of his mouth and I had been pulling on it quite hard and it came back towards my face. In that split second all I saw was Don's open mouth and lots of shiny white teeth. I tried to turn away so our heads didn't collide and he grabbed at the ball and got my lower lip. In the blink of an eye he tore my lower lip from basically the corners of my mouth causing a bit of pain and a river of blood. I immediately put my hand up to my mouth to survey the damage and the blood was gushing out of it. My wife grabbed a kitchen towel and when she saw how bad it was she said we needed to get to the Emergency Room. 


The kitchen was covered in blood and the scene looked like something out of a Sam Peckinpah movie. My wife got some towels down and off we went. When we arrived at the Emergency Room they took me right in because the blood was all over me and the towel was soaked. You know it's bad when an E.R. doctor comes into the room they have you and his first comment when he sees what happened is "****, call plastics"... 


When the "on call" Plastic Surgeon arrived he was not pleased with what he saw. He said that I would probably need surgery to realign my lip line after the swelling went down. I was stitched up and given meds and sent home. When we got back to the house there was Donner with the ball ready to go again....


----------



## Raisedbyshepherds

Well this actually happened to the woman I was seeing back when I got my first bullmastiff. We were living in a townhouse in the city at the time. Had a small yard as yet unfenced. So we have then 5 or 6 month old Bella, who was going through a stage where every noise imiginable scared the devil out of her. So we were hanging out in the yard. We had Bella tied to the leg of one of those big terra cotta fire pits they sell at lowes and such. So my ex sets down a bowl of water with some ice cubes for her. Well one of the ice cubes made a crackling noise like they do. Youd have thought it was a gunshot. Bella took off like dervish, realized this big scary thing she was tied to was chasing her, which of coarse caused her to flee in total panic. She cuts a hard turn, the firepit went flying right into my ex's leg. Huge huge bruise, very nearly a broken leg. Broken firepit. Just like something youd see on ? . miss the heck out of that dog though. She was my once in a lifetime dog. Everyone who met her loved her, even people that didnt like dogs in general....
Tying a bully breed to something not firmly cemented in ground.... Lesson learned!


----------

